# tap water new orleans



## CdCase123 (Nov 4, 2008)

probobly going to ride the sunset EBD later in the year. any suggestions for drinking water in the new orleans area. is it unsafe to drink sinkwater in the NOLA area? if so, how does one go about aquiring some for free?

thanks


----------

